# Where can I price spares for Dometic Cramer hob?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi - we've just smashed the glass lid of our Dometric Cramer hob - stuff falling out of the cupboards after a rough ride just once too often. I suspect it might be a bit of a fire hazard with the heat on the plastic frame of the blind behind. We're in France at the moment and I was trying to find some prices on the net but can see nothing, though I've submitted a query to the people at www.leisurespares.co.uk.

Does anyone know where I can source the information?

The leaflet that came with the van says it's an EK2000 series which covers EH-1101, 1277 and CE-1300 to 1429. However, the picture at the top of page 231 in this brochure - the Dometic CRAMER CE04-DF/CSK-R-I-G - looks like mine.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

SNAP

I have juat done the same as you so i'm also looking for a new glass lid. Cannot find one that looks like mine in that brochure.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Try the website www.leisurespares.co.uk if you know the name/number of your appliance. They've just got back to me - very promptly - with a price of £37.01 + £10 P&P. No use at the moment as we're away form home.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks JWW

Just emailed them.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Where can I find spares for a cramer dometic hob*

Hi
Have you tried O'leary motorhomes. If they haven't got it they can often help with sourcing it.


----------

